# tune up



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

what is the best spark plugs and wires to run in my HB 4 cyl 4x4


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

im thinking autolites...


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I buy copper ones, which I believe need to be replaced every year. The more expensive ones last longer. The cost/life seems to be quite linear to me.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

NGK all the way


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

NGK/Denso all day! But those E3 are suppose to be more economical and cleaner burning making more power! I'll be trying them soon in my modded VG30.....


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

well let us know how it goes!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ngk ..ngk..


----------



## Peaker (Dec 1, 2009)

Zane, which NGK plugs do you recommend? How about new wires, cap & rotor while I'm at it!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well,
the parts guy will tell you the actual number ..

the same with the other parts ..


----------



## Peaker (Dec 1, 2009)

The Kragen web site lists a V-power and a G-power in NGK plugs. Is there a difference?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

send me a link..


----------



## Peaker (Dec 1, 2009)

Kragen is about two blocks away.

1997 Nissan Pickup Spark Plug | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT IS YOUR ZIP


----------



## Peaker (Dec 1, 2009)

Local zip is: 96130


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i like the old tech v plugs but there is nothing wrong with the (g) which is platinum tip...


----------



## Peaker (Dec 1, 2009)

Got it. Maybe you can help me with my alternator - See post coming soon.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Anybody ever run Bosch plugs in their HB? I'm assuming a fella' could get a Bosch plug that would work.

Didn't have much luck with Champion.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

for some reason oem works the best (cap/rotor/plugs) but let us know...


----------

